# Turnip recipes



## Reble (Oct 14, 2010)

We where given two turnips, husband and I are not crazy on turnips.

Any good recipes that we might change our mind?

Thanks


----------



## Mominis (Oct 14, 2010)

Give this a try. It's Turnip Gratin:

2 cups heavy cream

3 cloves garlic, smashed

1 bundle thyme

Pinch of cayenne

Kosher salt

1/2 stick butter, plus extra for baking dish

2 pounds turnips, peeled and sliced very thin (mandoline works best)

1 1/2 cups grated parmigiano

Directions

Special Equipment: mandolin (or a lot of patience and a sharp knife), 11 by 7-inch baking dish

Preheat the oven to 375 degrees F.

Put the cream, garlic, thyme and cayenne in a saucepan and season it with salt. Taste to make sure it is adequately seasoned. Bring the cream to a boil and then turn off the heat. Let the mixture steep for 15 to 20 minutes.

Butter the baking dish and layer in 1/3 of the sliced turnips. Sprinkle 1/3 of the grated cheese over the turnips and dot with 1/3 of the butter. Remove the thyme and garlic from the cream and pour 1/3 of the cream over the turnips. Repeat this process 2 more times until all of the ingredients are used up.

Cover the dish with foil, place on a baking sheet and bake in the preheated oven for 35 to 40 minutes. Remove the foil and bake for another 20 minutes, until golden. When done a fork should slide in and out of the center of the dish easily.

For easier serving, let the dish rest 10 to 12 minutes before serving.

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.....


----------



## Miniv (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm not a fan for either turnips or parsnips, but will add them to both Beef Stew or Chicken & Dumplings.


----------



## chandab (Oct 14, 2010)

Miniv said:


> I'm not a fan for either turnips or parsnips, but will add them to both Beef Stew or Chicken & Dumplings.


When I was kid, Mom added turnips to the beef stew, they aren't bad as they take on the taste of the stew.


----------



## Reble (Oct 14, 2010)

thanks any others... will have to try one of these.

So hope it changes our mind...


----------



## AppyLover2 (Oct 17, 2010)

The only way I've ever eaten turnips is to snack on them raw with a little salt. Never been a big fan of them either.


----------



## Reble (Oct 17, 2010)

still not sure what I am going to do with them.

Hubby still says he might try a spoon,





I have tried a few people, but they do not want them either...


----------



## Sue_C. (Oct 17, 2010)

My favourite veggie! I love them plain old-plain old...just boiled...then mashed with plenty of butter, a bit of white sugar, and YUMMMMMY!!


----------



## billiethekid40 (Oct 17, 2010)

We cook them with carrots then mash with butter and sugar. My favorite is the next day- mix with mashed potatos and fry with butter. Mmmmmmm My brother used to call it " human stew" when he was little but nobody knows why LOL


----------

